# GT #9 (11/18): (5-3) Los Angeles Lakers vs. (2-6) Chicago Bulls



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Lakers Gameday | 11/18/07 | Lakers vs. Bulls*
*Location:* STAPLES Center, Los Angeles, CA | *Time:* 6:30pm | *TV:* FSN HD, ESPN | *Radio:* KLAC AM 570, ESPN 1330










*Deng is out, lineups not yet updated*​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread?*

Likely Lineups:

Chicago
C - Ben Wallace
PF - Tyrus Thomas
SF - Andres Nocioni
SG - Ben Gordon
PG - Kirk Hinrich

LA
C - Kwame Brown
PF - Brian Cook
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Derek Fisher

Deng is out, not sure about Turiaf. If he is, I would not be surprised to see Phil go with Lamar at PF to open the game just to match up a little better. Luke would start at SF of course. Kwame vs. Ben should be entertaining offensively. Even though Chicago blew out the Clippers yesterday, this is a back-to-back and a game that we really need to win for confidence sake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers split last season’s series with Chicago 1-1 for the third consecutive year. This will be the 132nd meeting between the two teams with the Lakers leading the all-time series 77-54. The Lakers have gone 6-4 against the Bulls in their last 10 overall games. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 6-2 all-time against the Bulls and have won 4-of-their-last-5. In Chicago, the Lakers have gone 4-4 in their last eight games at the United Center against the Bulls. Under head coach Phil Jackson, who coached in Chicago for nine seasons, the Lakers are 9-5 all-time against his former team, 5-2 in Los Angeles, 4-3 in Chicago. Lakers assistant coach Frank Hamblen spent three years as an assistant in Chicago and was a member of the 1997 and 1998 Bulls Championship teams. Assistant coach Jim Cleamons spent seven seasons as an assistant in Chicago and was a member of the 1991, 1992, 1993 and 1996 Bulls Championship teams. Lakers Basketball Consultant Tex Winter spent 14 seasons on the Bulls assistant coaching staff, eight under Phil Jackson. Lakers Special Assistant Coach Craig Hodges played four seasons with the Bulls and was a member of their 1991 and 1992 Championship teams. Center Chris Mihm was originally drafted by the Bulls with the 7th overall pick in the first round of the 2000 NBA Draft. In their most recent home meeting with the Bulls on November 19, 2006, the Lakers held Chicago to a series record low 72 points in an 82-72 victory at STAPLES Center. In 18 career games (14 starts) against Chicago, Kobe Bryant is averaging 25.0 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: Right Heel Bursitis - Probable
Maurice Evans: Sore Back - Probable
Ronny Turiaf: Moderate Left Ankle Sprain - Day-to-Day

*INJURY REPORT - BULLS*
None


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> *INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
> Kwame Brown: Right Heel Bursitis - Probable
> Maurice Evans: Sore Back - Probable
> Ronny Turiaf: Moderate Left Ankle Sprain - Day-to-Day
> ...


Your injury report for Bulls is inaccurate. Deng is out. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like ill be missing this game guys. Softball game at 630. Go Lakers!!! Give them hell!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well.. Lets see. A team that has played poorly most of the season. Has something to prove when playing the Lakers. And the Lakers have won 2 in a row, and like to bomb the third....

Gotta say Lakers last season would surely get there butts kicked tonight. Is this a new Lakers team?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That and the Bulls want to beat a team that has Kobe on it right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Remember, the Bulls are on the 2nd night of a back-to-back and they've struggled on the road this season. 

Plus, I guess Deng is out. 103-91, we win. Kobe will score 40 against the Bulls, making their fans want him more.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not like this is shocking news, but Ronny is "extremely doubtful" for tonights game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus, the bulls are 6-48 when the circus is at United Center


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game will be underway in a few minutes. We've got to jump on them early and often...no letting up!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Game will be underway in a few minutes. We've got to jump on them early and often...no letting up!


THe Lakers will try...Gordon and Hinrich are a great offensive weapon..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hinrich has been horrible to start the season...Fisher better not let him end his string of bad games tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

glad this game is on..Pats vs Bills=zzzz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame goes down, grabbing his left knee it seems. Not a good sign.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

uh-oh Brown down


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope he is alright... looks serious.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's being helped by teammates to the locker room...doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's see what Bynum can do in what will probably be extended minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugly possession right there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Odom have both hit the side of the backboard on some horrible looking shots...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There is nothing impressive about this first quarter right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turnovers are already an issue...

We have 1 assist, and 7 turnovers. We're letting Nocioni go off on us already, and we're shooting 35%.

Bulls with a 5-point lead. Right now, we look like the team that's on the end of a back-to-back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice to see where back to playing D-league defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We had 9 turnovers against the Pistons on Friday night. We have 9 turnovers after one quarter against the Bulls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Judging by Kwame's history. Lakers luck. I'd say he's gonna miss 4-8 weeks. Just a guess though. Although I will say it was a nasty hit.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Mo And1


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Judging by Kwame's history. Lakers luck. I'd say he's gonna miss 4-8 weeks. Just a guess though. Although I will say it was a nasty hit.


Geeze...we always joke about Kwame having glass hands. However, he has a glass body too!!! We need to trade his *ss already!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum goes up with "mean intentions".  Hope Kwame's okay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench, once again, is stepping up. We re-take the lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, that wasn't a horse **** call or anything.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So a sprain in the ankle and knee.

I change it from 4-8, to 8 min.

Lets see what they say.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey look a rebound!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't believe how high of a level Farmar is playing right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As bad as our defense was on that last play... Hinrich was awful


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Hinrich playing like ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench has 20 points already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is playing very well right now. I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bench - 25
Starters - 10


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Bynum is playing very well right now. I love it.


Story of the season thus far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Story of the season thus far.


Yessir. I still would like to see a better show on pick n' roll defense. But he's improved greatly, and it looks like his minutes will increase as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Our starters rock.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When was the last time Fish made a jump shot? It really feels like it was weeks ago.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yessir. I still would like to see a better show on pick n' roll defense. But he's improved greatly, and it looks like his minutes will increase as well.


Okay, put the second unit back in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God, put Bynum in now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

GET BYNUM IN NOW! The guy just let Wallace have a layup.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher continues to suck.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher... Mihm....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar and Bynum need to get back in now.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

ya i would love to see Crit play some, Fish has played terrible the last couple games


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson is harder to understand at times than some girls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Ten bucks says Mihm starts the second half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rentaponcho said:


> ya i would love to see Crit play some, Fish has played terrible the last couple games


Pretty sure he is on the inactive list.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice shot to end the half by Kobe. Down 1 at the break...we need to come out with some energy to start the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These refs are not very good at all. I love the free throw percentage!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, I just know Phil is gonna start Mihm after the half. Just watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feels like halftime is taking forever...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Decent news... kwames x-rays negative. Will travel with team on road trip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum starting the 2nd half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope to god Fisher hit the back board on purpose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe hasn't had a great game tonight, and is looking a lot like he did against Detroit. 

I'm sure that once the 4th quarter gets started, he'll be on a roll, though. That's when Kobe Time takes place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-point lead for the Lakers! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very nice start, but Fisher needs to simmer down.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum having another nice game for us.

I hope Kobe picks it up in the 4th, like he did against the Pistons the other night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 straight turnovers...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lucky for us, the Bulls are turning it over pretty much just as much as us...12-point lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The refs need to swallow their ****ing whistles because this is getting extremely annoying. Bynum still gets zero respect from them. Notice them doubling Bynum quickly in the post? Do you realize how huge this would be for the offense if it continues throughout the season?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Odom is softer than pampers...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Taking to many lame shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar....now!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar needs to get in there. Fisher is just not setting up the offense well right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feels like we're trying to force things at times. I'm glad Phil took a timeout right now. Farmar should be coming in, as well as Vlad Rad.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweet Mihm is out there. :azdaja:


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

goodbye decent lead


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shot is very flat in this quarter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mihm has officially killed all momentum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

19th turnover...3-point lead...only this team can do that in a matter of two minutes.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

thank you farmar


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench is just tremendous right now. 

Jordan Farmar kicks so much ***.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Walton fouled on a 3-point attempt right before time expires in the 3rd quarter. 

We have a chance to be up 15 heading into the final quarter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol not sure where the foul was.. But I'll take it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good finish to that quarter.... Kobe can get a couple minutes of rest now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After 3 quarter...

Starters: 31 points
Bench: 44 points

They keep on impressing the hell out of me. Farmar and Bynum are playing great, great basketball to start this season.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i hope we blow them out in the fourth, maybe it would help in diminishing kobe's demand to be traded


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can blow this game wide open, I'd love to see some of the players get in that don't play a lot (Coby Karl, Sasha Vujacic, Javaris Crittenton). 

And why hasn't Vlad seen action yet in this half?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

O Snap.... O Baby!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Luke to Farmar to Mihm!! 16-0 run!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love Farmar

If he continues to play at this level, look what we got out of the Shaq deal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar can sure find the bigs. I like it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see why Kobe would ever want to go to Chicago right now...he'd be going from a winning record to a losing record...maybe after seeing how they're playing here against him, he's realizing LA is his best spot.

By the way, Mihm with a couple of nice dunks!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seems like we are running alot for Evans


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

hopefully Farmer scores another 10 points and extends the lead to 30 so Critt come in.
then critt will extend the lead to 40


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad Rad's birthday tomorrow. Phil should show him some love and let him get in the game.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

lamar with the fade away


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's start discussing the Player of the Game. I'm thinking Bynum or Farmar. Who you guys got?


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i would say farmar because he sparked the second half run...again


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jordan Farmar is playing at a ridiculously high level right now for being the first guard off the bench. As long as he is closing games, I am perfectly fine with him not starting. I do believe it is Karl time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That guy, Gray, from the Bulls just had one ugly looking hook shot...but then made his 2nd attempt which makes this post not as cool.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Jordan Farmar is playing at a ridiculously high level right now for being the first guard off the bench. As long as he is closing games, I am perfectly fine with him not starting. I do believe it is Karl time.


if only karl wasnt on the bench in a suit


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum: 6/9, 14 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 28 minutes

Farmar: 5/7, 14 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists (ties career high), 3 steals, 2 turnovers, 21 minutes

I'm thinking Farmar as well...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rentaponcho said:


> if only karl wasnt on the bench in a suit


That is no excuse. BTW, welcome to the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Bynum: 6/9, 14 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 28 minutes
> 
> Farmar: 5/7, 14 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists (ties career high), 3 steals, 2 turnovers, 21 minutes
> 
> I'm thinking Farmar as well...


Agreed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad comes in and nails a three.

Lakers fans are going to get free tacos (too bad us members from the board don't get some of those tacos).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Five guys off the bench in double figures...awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha gets in on the action with a three!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Vlad comes in and nails a three.
> 
> Lakers fans are going to get free tacos (too bad us members from the board don't get some of those tacos).


lol, i agree


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha nails another three! We're almost at a 30-point lead!

Bynum gets another double double!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

im not gonna try to look to far ahead, but i cant help but mention that if we win the next two games we will be 8-3 going into Boston. i cant wait for that game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game.. Tough call. Gotta go with Farmar though. He is the spark that woke this team of from the Coma.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar told us all Happy Thanksgiving. I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Farmar told us all Happy Thanksgiving. I can sleep well tonight.


:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Awesome game. Kwame looks like he will be out for a while. Interpret my statement as you wish


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn Kwame's out. Thats injury looks exactly like what happened to me 8 months ago. Same exact thing except on the other leg. Ended up tearing my MCL and i was out for about 1-2 months before i could get back into the gym for rehab. Luckily i didnt need surgery. Hopefully Kwame makes a quick recovery seeing as hes an athlete and has access to the best care. but on a good note. Im came in for the last 4 min of the game and and im happy to see that the bench stepped it up again. Good to see us beat a team that were supposed to beat. Great game guys!! Go Lakers!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

73 points from the bench - yowza!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Having Fisher start over Farmar makes perfect sense...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Having Fisher start over Farmar makes perfect sense...


It does, because Farmar works great with the 2nd unit. He's pretty much the leader off the bench right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our bench has been playing outstanding lately, lots of energy and buckets.Farmar has been special,he's giving us a jolt of energy.

Fisher is killing me right now,taking bad shots playing poor defense,turnovers. 

Farmar needs to stay in his role no need to start himyet.

Losing Kwame is a blow hopefully he comes back quick.We need his defense out there.Bynum was fine early but sorta tailed off as the game went.

Gotta hurry and get Kwame and Turiaf back in the line up they are our only physical bigs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fast-break points were in our favor, 16-8. 

Points in the paint were in our favor, 44-32.

That's a good sign. We've been much better on the fast break this season, and that's going to help us tremendously. I'm glad they're running.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Damn Kwame's out. Thats injury looks exactly like what happened to me 8 months ago. Same exact thing except on the other leg. Ended up tearing my MCL and i was out for about 1-2 months before i could get back into the gym for rehab. Luckily i didnt need surgery. Hopefully Kwame makes a quick recovery seeing as hes an athlete and has access to the best care. but on a good note. Im came in for the last 4 min of the game and and im happy to see that the bench stepped it up again. Good to see us beat a team that were supposed to beat. Great game guys!! Go Lakers!!


"He'll be fine. Kwame's a beast," Bryant said with a smile.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 8* - assists for Jordan Farmar marking a new career high for the Lakers guard. Farmar also added 14 points, keying the Lakers second half run.

*# 5* - Lakers reserves in double figures for the first time since March 9, 1985.

*# 73* - total points scored by Lakers reserves, a feat last accomplished on April 24, 1988.
*
# 21* - more turnovers for the Lakers tonight. The problem that has plagued the team in the majority of its first nine games, despite the Lakers six wins.

*# 11* - points and seven rebounds for Chris Mihm in his best game of the season yet. Moreover, Mihm showed a level of aggression around the hoop that has been missing in his previous stints on the court.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great game by the Lakers! The bench stepping up once again...3 games in a row and 3 games on the road next ending with the Celtics on Friday...great game after Turkey day!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

My disdain for Fisher grows by the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson

Phil Jackson on tonight’s performance:*
“Well that first half was quite a difficult half for us, shooting wise, just playing the game, passing the ball, staying out of turnover trouble. I was surprised the crowd was still there the second half when we started actually. But our bench came out and played, gave us a good bump in that second quarter and got us back in the ball game and really rallied us in the second half.”

*Phil Jackson on having five people score in double-figures off the bench:*
“Yea I don’t think we ever have had a box like this before, it was quite unusual and I thought the first unit tried to do a lot of thing that were more difficult to do against the Chicago defense then they had to make it. The second unit got things going because they got the ball back and they did some things in the open floor.”
*
Phil Jackson on second unit’s performance so far compared to other second units in the league:*
“Well, I would say because Dallas has Terry coming off the bench and Stackhouse coming off the bench that they probably have a lot of scoring. Ginoboli is coming off the bench for the Spurs, obviously there are starters coming off the bench for them, just to spark the team with scoring. But our young guys that are coming into the game to relieve our starters from not getting starter minutes off the bench like Terry and Ginoboli are. I think it’s remarkable, I think that they are playing great.”

*Phil Jackson on change to more Bynum and Mihm due to the Kwame injury:*
“I won’t commit for you on that starting wise, but yes we are going to have to play both of those guys at some point in the game. I thought Andrew struggled to just stay abreast of the game in the third quarter, ran out of gas after six or seven minutes, I really want to watch his minutes as he plays this game.”

*Phil Jackson on difficulty of having Kwame out:*
“Yes it is. He is a terrific defender and has been against O’Neal in the past. A game we played here he did a great job on him, we didn’t have him in the second game in Indiana and we got beat. We know what Kwame can do for us. It’s going to be a 24 to 48 hours before we really know what’s going to happen, I haven’t seen it on tape but I know it wasn’t a pretty sight.”

*Phil Jackson on Farmar’s performance this season:*
“We played him some starting minutes last year at the end of the season because we saw that he had the ability to drive the ball down the floor, speed up the offense, but a lot of what I changed in the offense this year is meant for his game because it really benefits the style of game he plays and it compliments the way he can play the game.”

*Lakers Players

Lakers Center Chris Mihm on getting increasing minutes of play:*
“Obviously I want minutes, but I think right now the shortened minutes has been more of a reflection of the foot more than anything else. I just try to keep myself ready, and once I get called on provide a punch for us.”

*Lakers Forward Lamar Odom on the consistence of the bench’s play:*
“Everyone’s confident and ready to play at any given time. These guys know they can play, and they got better as well. Everyone’s confident, that’s the big difference.”

*Lakers guard Jordan Farmar on seeing the benefits of working hard in the off-season:*
“Absolutely, that’s what you work for. For me, there is no off-season. Off-season is the time where you can make the strides to really improve, and the season is when you show what you worked on. You have confidence, you are spending hours and hours in the gym, that’s what I call the lab. You go to the lab, try some stuff, and then bring it out to the table.”

*Lakers guard Jordan Farmar on the changes Phil made to the offense that suits his game:*
“He never had one guard push the ball. Push the ball, let me probe, try to see if I can see anything, get in the paint, draw the defense, kick out to shooters, we always had two guards float up the court really methodically, and now it’s a little bit of organized chaos.”

*Lakers guard Jordan Farmar on why the bench is successful:*
“We’re having fun playing together, and I think that’s the most important part. We all buy into sharing the ball, sharing time on the floor, sharing responsibilities offensively and defensively. We play together, we help each other out, we just have a good time.”

*Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on the play of the team:*
“Our guys are really jelling. It just comes from working hard at practice, and they’re playing really well.”

*Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on why the bench is so successful this season:*
“I think they have great chemistry, and they’ve worked really hard, as we all do. It’s something that started in training camp and continued to have that kind of mantra and continued to work every day.”

*Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on Jordan Farmar’s contributions:*
“He’s extremely confident, and he works really hard. When you have that combination, he’s not a player I was worried about at all.”


----------

